# Sound Design for Media Composers Giveaway



## nik (May 1, 2022)

Hey everyone,

enter the giveaway for our newest course "Sound Design for Media Composers"! You do not want to miss this!









Giveaway:










The course is about to be released so stay tuned

All the best Nik


----------



## nik (May 3, 2022)

Only two days left to enter our giveaway! Make sure to enter above


----------



## nik (May 5, 2022)

Hey everyone,

only 1 day left to enter the giveaway for our newest course "Sound Design for Media Composers"! You do not want to miss this!

Giveaway:


----------

